
Quixe: A VM for Interactive Fiction Written in JavaScript - vmorgulis
http://www.eblong.com/zarf/glulx/quixe/
======
fsiefken
Great news. We already had parchment.js - but with this you can use images in
your interactive fiction. One day I made a website in parchment, it's a more
narrative way of engaging the audience, I thought it would be nice to use
pictures (low bandwidth black and white Filter Lite dithering). Javascript
kills SEO though (I could use something like PhantomJS to simulate all pages
into static html).

------
nathell
This comes from Zarf, someone who deeply cares about IF and the way it is told
and experienced.

------
ChicagoDave
There's another JS IF VM similar to Quixe with a different IO layer. Quixe
uses the Glk IO layer while Glulx-Typescript (github) decouples the IO by
providing a pipeline of NVPs to the web app. Also it's written Typescript. It
is a Glulx engine, but as I said, it only delivers data to the web app. All
the UI/UX has to be created by the author.

I'm still (slowly) working on a proof of concept story and have an author-
partner to help out. The long-term goal is to have JS tools to template an IF
story, use Inform 7 to write it, and have the tools rebuild automatically, and
the author would have a browser showing the results as they work.

I blog about it and other things at:
[http://plover.net/~dave/blog](http://plover.net/~dave/blog).

------
douche
Does it handle the old Z-machine formats?

~~~
fsiefken
No but if you have the source you can recompile the zcode sources to glulx.
But you could run z-machine with parchment (which supports zcode without
images) [http://iplayif.com/](http://iplayif.com/) Parchment doesn't support
the rare z6 images when I asked in 2009
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/parchment/RsLytfu5JI...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/parchment/RsLytfu5JII)

